# Feed



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm getting some of my birds tonight, (Rollers and homers) so last night I picked up some grit (Red Cross) and a 50# bag of feed ("Delong Pigeon Mix with corn"). Question (which I should have asked before I bought it) is if the ingredients are okay.

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein, min............11%
Crude Fat, min.................2%
Crude Fiber, max...............3%

Ingredients

Whole corn, Wheat, Milo, Canadian Field Peas, Maple Peas, Austrian Peas,
Oat Groats.

Or should I add more stuff to it and if so what? Thanks


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

11% protein is too low. you want to have at least 15% protein.

You can add pigeon pellets to increase the protein.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Henry is right, Protien should be 15% more when its time to breed. As cold as it has been I think the fat should be uped to at least 3 1/2%.
Dave


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*protein*



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> 11% protein is too low. you want to have at least 15% protein.
> 
> You can add pigeon pellets to increase the protein.


 His bag said 11% min, I thought corn was 15%, the mix seems good for a base but he could add safower or canadian peas. I know there is a thread out there that has all this but I could not find it quickly, I will do a little more searching or maybe somebody else will find it >Kevin


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Like ingredients on our food the first one is the most and second is the next most and so on. Is that true with pigeon feed too? I listed in order as it's on the label.

Kevin- is canadian peas different then Canadian Field Peas?

Dave- what would a guy add to increase the fat? (I could give them some of mine and not lose a wink on sleep over it)

Thanks guys.>Bob


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd say just a few more lbs of corn, some people prefer pop corn.
Dave


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Reiki, pigeon will survive on 11% feed, now if you are going to breed and once the eggs hatch and their feeding the young then you increase the protein to 16-20% protein. 11% should be okay to keep the fat off from your breeders before pairing them up. To increase your 11% just add safflower and peanuts I also mix the 20% chicken laying pellets just to augment the cost of the grains.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Dave. I opened the bag and it looked a little lite on corn. But then what do I know about it, it's the first bag of feed I've bought in 40 years


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Whole corn may be a bit large for rollers, you should go with popcorn. Pellets is a good idea to mix in. Crazy pete is right on the protein and fat levels.
Kurps


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

I am just getting ready to place my feed order thru my Club. So far I have been bumming feed from friends. I have been feeding 15.5% Protein w/popcorn.It says not less then 3.5% crude fat. I also add 20% Layer pellets. So far so good. Babies are fat and healthy! I pay $15.70 per 50 lb thru the club..50 per 50lb goes to the club.
Jack


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Action
with all the rain you've been getting you might want to ad some oily grain so your birds can float. lol
Dave


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Reike3: Do you have birds yet? Be sure to smell your bag of seed real close because of the rain and stuff. I heard a real large grain holder or silo in Indiana somewhere--one of the largest is shutting down half its operation--How depressing is this--think it houses soybeans and beans and stuff like that and your state is next to it I believe--did you get the message I sent...c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

C.hert--Yes I have some now. I bought seven home last night and four tonight. One of the homer pair mated up already and there doing their thing so in a couple of weeks things will start happening. What is the feed to smell like? 

Soymi69-- thanks for that info. I have printed it out and will look for that stuff.

M Kurps--Is that pop corn like people have on movie night?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Reiki3 said:


> C.hert--Yes I have some now. I bought seven home last night and four tonight. One of the homer pair mated up already and there doing their thing so in a couple of weeks things will start happening. What is the feed to smell like?
> 
> Soymi69-- thanks for that info. I have printed it out and will look for that stuff.
> 
> M Kurps--Is that pop corn like people have on movie night?


yes thats like the popcorn for movie night as opposed to cow corn though mine have never had a problem eating either type


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That ratio is a maintenance feed. For breeding you have to increase the protein intake either by adding more peas or perhaps putting some (pigeon) pellets. To add fat you can also add safflower. Pop corn are those un-popped ones. They are smaller than the yellow big corn. Here are some pictures of seeds:
http://www.racingbirds.com/feed.html

Now if you want to know how to calculate feed concentration as in you want to know how much to add stuff, then you can try this scientific calculation:
http://www.ext.colostate.edu/PUBS/LIVESTK/01618.html

In your case if you want to increase the protein concentration to 16% from 11% by adding peas (assuming that peas have 25% protein), then you just add 9 parts of the feed that you currently have and 5 parts of peas together. I got that by doing the following:

11%------ 9
------ 16----
25%----- 5


Your feed ingredients are fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

this link might help you a little too http://pigeonracingpigeons.com/2010/01/13/grains-fuel-and-pigeon-racing-suggested-rations/


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Reike3: Its hard to describe the smell but the best way I can is not nothing wet or moldy or any kind of off smell---smells healthy---when you smell enough of it you will pick up a good smell and when something not right comes along you will know and question it and with all the rain and stuff and snow and snow--I really suggest that you begin to get in this habit when you open up your new bags of seed. All the seed advice in this thread sounds wonderful but I am not into pellets and I know people say they are better than seeds but I am old fashion what can I say...c.hert


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Reiki3 said:


> I'm getting some of my birds tonight, (Rollers and homers) so last night I picked up some grit (Red Cross) and a 50# bag of feed ("Delong Pigeon Mix with corn"). Question (which I should have asked before I bought it) is if the ingredients are okay.
> 
> Guaranteed Analysis:
> 
> ...


*Hi REIKI3 Save your self a lot of trouble buy 16% with popcorn.Adding to 11% can be more costly then buying a feed that costs a bit more then that 11%.You asked if the popcorn was the kind that they sell in the movie house I hpoe that you did not think that you needto popit .Use unpoped pop corn. *GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi REIKI3 Save your self a lot of trouble buy 16% with popcorn.Adding to 11% can be more costly then buying a feed that costs a bit more then that 11%.You asked if the popcorn was the kind that they sell in the movie house I hpoe that you did not think that you needto popit .Use unpoped pop corn. *GEORGE


Well put George! It would be cheaper and save time if you purchased the 16% with corn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

M Kurps said:


> You have rollers LokotaLoft? And feed them whole corn?
> Kurps


yes I have 7 rollers and they have no problem eating the larger kernals  at 5 dollars per 50lbs its hard to pass up


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh ok. Are they Birmingham Rollers,just curious.
Kurps


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

honestly I dont know what their strain is , they are rescues I captured at the harley shop  lol they are quite small thou


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

I feed whole corn to my highflyers during the winter and they have no problem eating it. Just make sure they have plenty of water.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

also if a wild morning dove can eat a big kernal of cow corn from the field, a larger pigeon can too, they just get spoiled sometimes, and can pick and choose if overfed.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Renee gives her racers whole spanish peanuts and they love it, so You would think a roller could eat field corn with no problem.
Dave


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

What is syc and I look at the corn real careful to----but they say it is good for winter time the cold weather--anybody know anything about this...c.hert


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

yes its very good for keeping them warm thru the winters .. I have never had any problems feeding the big corn to my birds and have been doing it for years ,its just an added source grain to my mix ,like I said before at $5 for 50lbs you can go a long way


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> Renee gives her racers whole spanish peanuts and they love it, so You would think a roller could eat field corn with no problem.
> Dave


Peanuts break down easy,but they should be cut into pieces,and fit for human consumption,as fungus likes to form on them.(aspergillosis)
Kurps


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The birds that don't have a choice will eat the large corn because they're hungry, but popcorn is lots easier for them to eat, and they love it. I mean, you can pick it up cheap enough and add it to the mix. I shop around and buy it at Big lots or job lots for half the price as a market. And yes, you're much safer in buying the peanuts for human consumption. Adding safflower to the mix will add fat, and most pigeons love that too.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I would think breaking peanuts would be like using cracked corn it would scratch the throat and could cause canker. I read a study done by Cornell Univercity, pop corn does not have the same kind of usuable fat that field corn has. if you are going to use pop corn you have to use more.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> I would think breaking peanuts would be like using cracked corn it would scratch the throat and could cause canker. I read a study done by Cornell Univercity, pop corn does not have the same kind of usuable fat that field corn has. if you are going to use pop corn you have to use more.


Don't think breaking peanuts is going to bother their throat. Many seeds in the pigeon mix are sharper. I hadn't heard that about popcorn. That's interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> The birds that don't have a choice will eat the large corn because they're hungry, but popcorn is lots easier for them to eat, and they love it. I mean, you can pick it up cheap enough and add it to the mix. I shop around and buy it at Big lots or job lots for half the price as a market. And yes, you're much safer in buying the peanuts for human consumption. Adding safflower to the mix will add fat, and most pigeons love that too.


to each their own is all I can say , as long as they are getting their daily requirements thats what matters the mostest.. my birds love their corn if they left it in the tray at all I would second guess it but they have never passed it up , the corn is eaten before all else in my pens .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mine wouldn't eat it. They would leave it. That's why I changed to the popcorn. They like that.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I never have problem with my birds not eating whatever I give them. If the birds have a chance to choose whatever feed you give them that just mean that you are giving too much feed. Rule of thumb is if your birds finish eating within 10 to 15 minutes remove whatever is left and feed it the next day. This way it save you money and avoid wastage of feed and your birds get all the nutrients they need that's in each type of seeds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

soymi69 said:


> I never have problem with my birds not eating whatever I give them. If the birds have a chance to choose whatever feed you give them that just mean that you are giving too much feed. Rule of thumb is if your birds finish eating within 10 to 15 minutes remove whatever is left and feed it the next day. This way it save you money and avoid wastage of feed and your birds get all the nutrients they need that's in each type of seeds.


Amen! brother, or sister... which ever...lol...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

soymi69 said:


> I never have problem with my birds not eating whatever I give them. If the birds have a chance to choose whatever feed you give them that just mean that you are giving too much feed. Rule of thumb is if your birds finish eating within 10 to 15 minutes remove whatever is left and feed it the next day. This way it save you money and avoid wastage of feed and your birds get all the nutrients they need that's in each type of seeds.


Yes. I know you're right. When they leave the same things everyday, I put them down again the next day and add a little to it. This way they get all the seeds they should be eating. But you're right. They are a little spoiled. I started doing this when I got tired of wasting so much seed.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes I know the feeling I used to spoil my birds too but by giving them too much it didn't help in the disciplining specially the young birds, now every time they see me with my white bucket they all flap around and gather to eat.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

I use purina flock raiser. Which is really high in protein


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

LokotaLoft said:


> yes thats like the popcorn for movie night as opposed to cow corn though mine have never had a problem eating either type


do you pop the popcorn or just feed them the kernel?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You mix the unpopped popcorn in the seed. Most like it!


----------

